# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Ερωτηση Υδατοσηναφεια

## nikolaos785

ξερει κανεις πως λεγεται η Υδατοσηναφεια στα αγγλικα?

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Νικόλα μπορείς σε παρακαλώ επί τι ευκαιρία ,να μας πεις και τη είναι υδατοσηνάφεια !

----------


## nikolaos785

Gia sou file. akrivos den kserw ti ine. Alla sto peripou prepei na ine hlektrodia pou ta vazun pano se agires kai katevenontas oi agires dinun reuma. kati tetio nomizw :P

----------


## mastrokostas

Υδατοσυναφεια είναι η δημιουργία ηλεκτρικού φορτίου ,το οποιο επιτυγχάνετε 
 με την βυθίσει καλωδίων στην θάλασσα , για την δόκιμη γεννητριών και πινάκων ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στα βαπόρια, .

----------

